# Files with .uif suffix



## lentill (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a file on my Mac which I downloaded with a .uif suffix (indicating a compression format used on the Windows OS, created with a Windows application called Magic ISO). Is there any Mac application that can expand it prior to my burning it to a CD?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It appears that who ever made the app Magic ISO invented their own file format, and it is the only app that can open and read .uif files. So you are out of luck on a Mac.


----------



## lentill (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I was afraid of that. Guess I'll have to transfer it to my wife's PC, expand it there and burn it there.


----------



## Scott_R (Mar 25, 2009)

Late to the party, I know, but you can convert .uif files to iso with uif2iso4mac (freeware), then OS X can mount the ISO image produced.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Late, yes, over a year. Please do not bring up old threads. Anything over a month old should be left alone.


----------

